
Baidu’s “Software-Defined Flash” storage concept - luu
http://forums.xilinx.com/t5/Xcell-Daily-Blog/Baidu-s-Software-Defined-Flash-storage-concept-departs-radically/ba-p/595658
======
jhugg
This makes a lot of sense technically, but I fear for a world where I need a
driver from vendor X to use my otherwise standard disk from vendor X.

It’s the way with many server disk controllers today, but if it trickles down
to cheaper machines, I would hope they figure out some way to standardize
between vendors.

